# Beef Necks



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara eats Orijen 6 Fish, but I like to give her raw bones for recreation. I had been giving beef marrow bones, but her front incisors are very worn down, probably due to rock chewing or chewing on the bars of a kennel in her past life. So, I don't want to do the beef marrow bones on a regular basis in order to prevent further wearing of the teeth.

I saw beef necks at the grocery store today and thought they would be softer than the marrow bones since they're not weight bearing. Is this the case? Do you think they'd be ok for her to chew on?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I would think so. Also Turkey necks.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think that turkey necks would count as a meal, more than a recreation bone, since you're dog will be able to actually eat it fairly easily. 

I don't know. Jerzey did, like, "eat" most of a soup bone once, but I also don't get the round ones with the marrow inside... most of mine seems softer and aren't rounded. They tend to have meat on the side rather than marrow in the center, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have to see if I can find turkey necks.

Don't know if this is a dumb question, but should I expect her to eat the bone itself? She's chipped off pieces of marrow bones before, but I usually throw them out as soon as I see her doing that.

I'm actually really interested in switching over to raw at some point, but I would have to get DH on board first. I think it'll be a tough sell, he barely tolerates me feeding canned food and is a huge germaphobe.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She should be able to eat a turkey neck, bone and all, since many people use it as the RMB (Raw meaty bone) when feeding raw. 

That's why I don't feel like it would be a rec bone, like you wanted, but more of a "meal" since she would probably consume the entire thing.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

She might even be able to eat a beef neck as a meal. It varies depending on individual dogs.


----------

